
Zoom-Bashing: How Low Can We Go? - zkid18
https://thriveglobal.com/stories/zoom-bashing-how-low-can-we-go/
======
geofft
Ah, yes, when we look back at the pandemic of 2019-2020, with a pandemic
claiming hundreds of thousands of lives, a doctor silenced by the Chinese
state who tried to warn people and then died of the disease, the overwhelmed
Italian hospitals, the US government stealing supplies from other countries by
threat of military force and US states flying their own planes in secret to
avoid the federal government, the mass graves in Central Park, St. Peter's
Square empty on Easter but the megachurches full, the fights over toilet
paper, and everything else... the thing that will be remembered as "the lowest
point of our humanity" is going to be... some people criticizing a video chat
app.

Also, yes, Pharaoh represents the ego and the struggle in Exodus is really an
allegory for how we should all just get along. That's absolutely what the
story means. When we tell the story of how our ancestors were slaves in Egypt,
it's not at all about oppression and violence, it's about how our ancestors,
ordered to make bricks without straw, thought too much of themselves and
criticized things that, you know, maybe weren't great but definitely shouldn't
have been criticized.

------
brokenmachine
Unfortunately there's no downvote button. This is not the kind of thing I come
to hn to read.

------
XMPPwocky
Frankly, what the fuck did I just read?

------
navjack27
Hahahahahahaha this ain't it

------
lonelappde
AstroTurf PR.

